# What happens here every day around 1am ET?



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If I receive this error message when trying to post, it's almost always a sure thing that it's just a little after 1am ET:

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.

In other words, there's something happening in this forum almost every day at 1am ET and causes a disruption while it happens. Any idea what? Something the forum is doing? Something external accessing the forum causing a temporary overload?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I wondered the same thing a few months ago. It seems to still be going on.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

My guess...Search spiders flooding the system. Other than that, really not sure for we do not have backup running at that time.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I thought this was because of the subscription threads as I typically get my daily notification subscription notices soon after. (Threads marked for daily notification in the subscriptions that is).

About 5 minutes after getting the e-mail notifications delivered, things are fine again.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, the Daily Digest runs at 1:15AM ET. I just moved it 2:15AM ET. Lets see what that does.

Thanks for the thought on that.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh yeah! I wondered this too-it always happened around 12:15 Central. Thanks for asking.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Yes, the Daily Digest runs at 1:15AM ET. I just moved it 2:15AM ET. Lets see what that does.
> 
> Thanks for the thought on that.


This explains the delays I've encountered. It makes it a pain when us left coasters try to post to the already large Lost thread on Wednesdays at 11:15pm. Wouldn't 4:15 or even 5:15am ET be less intrusive on everyone?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I think the real question to ask is why the daily digest process can't be written to be less of a drain on system resources. It basically seems like whatever it's doing, it's doing en masse -- maybe it's spawning many threads to process digests for each user simultaneously and that needs to be cut down, or it needs to run at a lower priority, or it needs to have some explicit pauses between certain operations.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

We have other processes that run at other times overnight, thus we spread the out.

The process is intensive because of the number of people that use the feature and a lot of them use it on very active threads. As such, one person may result is hundreds of post pulls. I hope the next version does it better. But not sure.


----------

